# Sublimation won’t transfer



## Sinn clothing (Nov 8, 2020)

I have a l3111 and I print the sublimation picture etc and I tried to press it on 100% polyester and it just turned the jumper brown no matter how long I left it on I tried for 30second -1minute 30 at 250°c and still the ink didn’t transfer I’m lost and need help. It is sublimation ink anf using sublimation paper but it just won’t transfer.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Try on a piece of white, 100% polyester fabric. You should get a reasonable print at around 190 deg C for 60 secs, medium to high pressure.

If not, then -

1. Are you absolutely SURE you are using sublimation inks?

2. Are you absolutely SURE the material is 100% polyester?

3. Are you absolutely SURE your press is set to C, not F?

4. Are you absolutely SURE you are pressing with the printed side contacting the fabric?

If still no luck then you may need to check the actual temperature of the top platen of your press.


----------



## Sinn clothing (Nov 8, 2020)

webtrekker said:


> Try on a piece of white, 100% polyester fabric. You should get a reasonable print at around 190 deg C for 60 secs, medium to high pressure.
> 
> If not, then -
> 
> ...





webtrekker said:


> Try on a piece of white, 100% polyester fabric. You should get a reasonable print at around 190 deg C for 60 secs, medium to high pressure.
> 
> If not, then -
> 
> ...


Yes it is sublimation ink and yes it was 100%polyester and I’m 100%sure it’s set to c and I tried Both sides of the paper as on the back of the paper it states it’s sublimation paper I still tried it.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

250C?  
That's way too hot!
Sublimation is done between 160 to 200C depending on the substrate.


----------



## Sinn clothing (Nov 8, 2020)

I’ll try it on a 180C but surely that doesn’t effect the transfer onto the garments?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Sinn clothing said:


> I’ll try it on a 180C but surely that doesn’t effect the transfer onto the garments?


I don't know... I never tried 250C. It's way too high. I'm surprised the sweatshirt didn't melt. 
What color is the sweatshirt by the way?


----------



## Sinn clothing (Nov 8, 2020)

TABOB said:


> I don't know... I never tried 250C. It's way too high. I'm surprised the sweatshirt didn't melt.
> What color is the sweatshirt by the way?


It was a white sweatshirt


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Sinn clothing said:


> It was a white sweatshirt


Right OK... had to ask, because other people have tried to sublimate black shirts.


----------



## Sinn clothing (Nov 8, 2020)

TABOB said:


> Right OK... had to ask, because other people have tried to sublimate black shirts.


I will try I tried it on 180° and increases the pressure and still no transfer.but I tried a black sweatshirt and still no change maybe it’s the paper.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Sinn clothing said:


> I will try I tried it on 180° and increases the pressure and still no transfer.but I tried a black sweatshirt and still no change maybe it’s the paper.


I don't think you fully understand the sublimation process.

FORGET ABOUT BLACK!

You can only sublimation print on WHITE, or VERY LIGHT fabrics containing a high percentage of polyester, 100% for beat results.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Sinn clothing said:


> I tried a black sweatshirt and still no change maybe it’s the paper.


That was pointless... You cannot sublimate black fabric. That was the reason I asked.

Anyway, if it is white polyester fabric, and you are pressing it at 180C, then the ink is not sublimation ink.
Did you actually buy sublimation ink, and have you run enough cleaning cycles to replace the ink in the lines?


----------



## Sinn clothing (Nov 8, 2020)

webtrekker said:


> I don't think you fully understand the sublimation process.
> 
> FORGET ABOUT BLACK!
> 
> You can only sublimation print on WHITE, or VERY LIGHT fabrics containing a high percentage of polyester, 100% for beat results.


I tried it on white sweatshirt and white shorts Both 100% polyester.


----------



## Sinn clothing (Nov 8, 2020)

TABOB said:


> That was pointless... You cannot sublimate black fabric. That was the reason I asked.
> 
> Anyway, if it is white polyester fabric, and you are pressing it at 180C, then the ink is not sublimation ink.
> Did you actually buy sublimation ink, and have you run enough cleaning cycles to replace the ink in the lines?


It is sublimation ink maybe change the paper?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Sinn clothing said:


> It is sublimation ink maybe change the paper?


I doubt it, because even normal copy paper will work fairly well on fabric.
It has to be your ink... What brand ink are you using?


----------



## Sinn clothing (Nov 8, 2020)

TABOB said:


> I doubt it, because even normal copy paper will work fairly well on fabric.
> It has to be your ink... What brand ink are you using?


Epson 103


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Aha! Just as i thought.
That's just Epson dye ink for paper.
Sublimation ink is a different type of dye.


----------



## Sinn clothing (Nov 8, 2020)

TABOB said:


> Aha! Just as i thought.
> That's just Epson dye ink for paper.
> Sublimation ink is a different type of dye.


What is the best brand to use and how do u wash out mr cartridge?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Sinn clothing said:


> What is the best brand to use and how do u wash out mr cartridge?


I like sublinova inks
This is the way I recommend swapping the ink.




Others say you can just turn the printer upside down in the sink. I've not tried it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sinn clothing said:


> how do u wash out mr cartridge?


The fastest way is to open up the caps over a sink and turn the printer upside down for a time to allow the ink to drain. It may take a few minutes for all the ink to drain from the tubes.


----------



## Sinn clothing (Nov 8, 2020)

splathead said:


> The fastest way is to open up the caps over a sink and turn the printer upside down for a time to allow the ink to drain. It may take a few minutes for all the ink to drain from the tubes.


I’ll give it a go thank you.


----------



## Calceus (Sep 24, 2020)

The recommended temperature is between 160 and 200°C.


----------

